# trapping



## tre_wolf (Feb 9, 2007)

will coyote urine on a set deter foxes from getting caught or will coyote urine work for a fox to


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You can use either urines & catch either species of K9. Most will buy red fox urine though when targeting both.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i like to use red fox urine because i feel that the coyotes take it as a territorial challenge and they come to investigate and get a #3 on there foot


----------

